# How to get paint off finished hardwood floors?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Fingernail
Putty knife
Your "urethane" is water-based so Oops! and Goof Off! are out

You _could_ try and touch up the spots
Realistically, the fix is to do another coat on the floors
_Maybe_ you can touch them up...maybe "good enough" for your needs


----------



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

At your local Home Depot/Lowe's, they sell "Latex Paint Remover". I've used it to clean latex paint splatters from finished hardwood floors, and on leather furniture (damn sprayer). Anyway, I found that if you wipe it down with a rag, let it sit wet for a bit, then it comes right up without too much effort. For tougher spots, use a cotton ball soaked in the stuff, and just drop it on the spot....leave for 30mins, then wipe it up. Below is a link for it. The link shows a spray bottle, but HD sells it in a small squeeze bottle.

As for the urethane.....try some fine finishing steel wool....rub the area down, espcially the edges where the urethane meets the wood. Once you smoothed the edges, wipe up any dust and use a small brush to put down the new gloss finish. Go with 2-3 light coats rather than one thick coat. Use the finish wool to sand lightly between coats.

http://www.parish-supply.com/latex_paint_remover.htm


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

mahjohn said:


> At your local Home Depot/Lowe's, they sell "Latex Paint Remover".


Unfortunately that will also remove the latex floor finish


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I agree with Slick, I've used the putty knife to knock the paint spot off the floor, or rub with a wet (water) rag to loosen it


----------

